# Great Products Listings



## Ronnin (Mar 9, 2007)

For those of "us" that are new to your arts, I thought it would be benificial to everyone if we put out some great product sites regarding Taijiquan.
http://www.3treasurestrading.com/
http://taichiwiki.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
Now I know this one is not a product site, but it has a lot of good info "I think" on the many styles. 
Have Fun !!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2007)

Ronnin said:


> http://taichiwiki.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
> Now I know this one is not a product site, but it has a lot of good info "I think" on the many styles.
> Have Fun !!


 
More info here if any are interested
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43409

Taiji
http://www.answers.com/topic/tai-chi-chuan-2

Chen Style
http://www.answers.com/topic/chen-style-tai-chi-chuan

Zhaobao style
http://www.answers.com/zhaobao

Yang Style
http://www.answers.com/topic/yang-style-tai-chi-chuan

Wu style
http://www.answers.com/topic/wu-style-t-ai-chi-ch-uan

Wu/Hao style 
http://www.answers.com/topic/wu-hao-style-t-ai-chi-ch-uan

Sun Style
http://www.answers.com/topic/sun-style-t-ai-chi-ch-uan


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 9, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> More info here if any are interested
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43409
> 
> Taiji
> ...


 
Wow !!!!! yes that is a lot of information, although I wish there was more product info. But all you ever want to know seems to be there. Good stuff !!


----------

